# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Очень важно! Нужна помощь венгерской общине Шиварама Махараджа

## Haladhara das

из блога Шиварама Махараджа:

На сегодняшний день (21.00 по венгерскому времени) собрано примерно
8200 подписей для подачи в венгерское правительство 13 декабря. Это
означает, что у нас осталась одна неделя, чтобы собрать еще 90 000
подписей!

 Поэтому я смиренно прошу каждого: пожалуйста, пошлите следующее как
 можно большему числу людей и попросите их выйти в Интернет, чтобы
 оставить подпись под петицией.

 "Дорогие преданные! Новый "Церковный закон" в Венгрии отнимет у
 ИСККОН статус церкви, потому что 1го января следующего года мы
 обязаны заного подавать на регистрацию статуса церкви. Однако
 правительство не предоставило никаких законных условий для того,
 чтобы наше Общество продолжало владеть землями Кришна-валли в
 промежуточный период, пока мы не пройдем перерегистрацию. Говоря
 кратко, мы рискуем потерять Кришна-валли с ее пастбищами для наших
 коров и землей для выращивания нашей пищи. Поэтому я прошу вас
 подписаться под онлайн-петицией (ссылка ниже), а также переслать это
 сообщение как можно большему числу людей, которые бы тоже могли
 подписать петицию против несправедливости. Спасибо вам. Шиварама
 Свами".

http://www.petitions24.com/krisna

 Если вы знаете преданных с вебсайтами, пожалуйста, напишите им тоже,
 и попросите их разместить что-нибудь на сайте. Если вы знаете
 не-вайшнавов, которые могли бы проявить симпатию, напишите им тоже.

 Следующее Шиварама Свами сказал вчера всем членам Джи-би-си: "Я не
 могу переоценить значение положительного эффекта, который оказывает
 эта петиция. Спасибо вам".

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо!
Вчера возникла некоторая путанница, что писать в конце петиции.
СТАВИТЬ ВСЕМ «ДА», верно?

----------


## Vairagya das

Хорошо, что эта ссылка содержит хотя бы английские названия окошечек для заполнения (а не на венгерском, как в первом обращении на днях)

Для тех, кто с английским не в ладах, но готов помочь: в окошках нужно заполнить (латинскими буквами):
- Ваше имя
- Фамилию
- город проживания
- страна - выбрать из ниспадающего списка, например, Russia
- е-майл адрес (обязательно!)

выбрать Yes (Да) - показывать подписанную петицию

Важно! На е-майл придёт письмо с благодарностью за участие и просьбой подтвердить голосование, нужно будет пройти по ссылке, иначе Ваш голос не зачтётся...

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

После того, как прошла по ссылке из письма, там появилось окошко, обязательное к заполнению. Нужно написать комментарий к петиции. Что делать, если язык не знаешь? А вдруг голос не зачтут, если комментарий не оставишь?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

На всякий случай я поставила в этом окошке "Yes". Там какие–то комментарии.
Завтра напишут преданные, как авторитетно надо сделать :smilies:

----------


## Евгений С

я понял, что пройдя по ссылке, пришедшей на почту, ваш голос автоматически идёт в зачёт , т.к. на открывшейся странице в её левой части стоит жирная зеленая галочка - "ваша подпись подтверждена". процедура прихода ссылки на почту и только лишь переход по ней подтверждает голос. и всё.

делать на той страничке ничего не надо. хотя по желанию вы можете оставить свой комментарий, но он НЕ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЕН!
английского тоже не знаю, включал компьютерный перевод на панели инструментов.

удачи.

прошу учесть, что это моё личное понимание данной ситуации, если у Вас есть авторитетные инструкции, пожалуйста, поделитесь.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Мое личное понимание полностью совпадает с понимаем *Евгения С*. Никаких особых выкрутасов там нет  :smilies:  Всё как всегда - заполняете анкету, вам приходит письмо с подтверждающим линком и надо на него зайти, вот и всё.

----------


## Милана

А можно это объявление на главной странице оставить? Это ведь действительно очень важно!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Надо на главную обязательно!!!
И ещё просьба, кто будет в курсе событий, рассказывайте нам, что там с набранными голосами,  какие дела в Венгрии.....
Как Махарадж?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Дорогие преданные! Обратите внимание, что после вашего голосования, на почту приходит письмо на английском языке с просьбой подтвердить голосование!
Если вы этого не сделали, то проголосуйте ещё раз, пожалуйста! У нас очень мало времени  :sed:

----------


## Милана

Пожалуйста!!! Оставьте объявление на главной странице!!!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Община вайшнавов

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Прицепил ссылку к файлам, у которых по несколько тысяч просмотров в день. До какого числа актуально?

LITTLE KRISHNA - THE DARLING OF VRINDAVAN
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxOurV8q9uk

LITTLE KRISHNA - THE WONDROUS FEATS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDLStQMD-Vw

LITTLE KRISHNA - THE LEGENDARY WARRIOR
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hI7S9cB3QY

RANGARAJA NAMBI, DISCIPLE OF RAMANUJA - DASHAVATARAM HD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYmAkNoGmXc

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Пожалуйста!!! Оставьте объявление на главной странице!!!


Стоит уже.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Прицепил ссылку к файлам, у которых по несколько тысяч просмотров в день. До какого числа актуально?


До 13 декабря включительно.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

"... политическая карикатура, опубликованная 5го декабря, в национальной венгерской газете. Перевод следующий: "Рудольф, тебе не о чем жаловаться. Тебе повезло гораздо больше, чем коровам Харе Кришна". 

Дорогие преданные и друзья преданных! Мы можем многое! Можно оставить свои подписи и подписи своих друзей, родных. Венгерская община - образец варнашрамы дхамы в нашем ИСККОНе. Нам нужно ее отстоять! 
Поэтому, очень прошу всех моих друзей, зрителей Ведамедиа поучаствовать в этом! Ваша Пранешвари"

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Община вайшнавов.

Вложение 3748

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вложение 3749

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Нью–Враджа–Дхама. http://sankirtanam.ru/index.php?opti...0-15&Itemid=69

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Нью–Враджа–Дхама

----------


## Вячеслав

Добрый день !
Я правильно понял, уже поддержавших 19.093 человека ?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

А где Вы узнали? 19 093 голоса-это очень мало :sed: 

Может, кто-то из вайшнавов не так проголосовал. Ведь вначале ходила рассылка с рекомендацией писать"нет". Надо попросить ещё раз проголосовать и подтвердить обзательно потом, когда придёт письмо на почту.

----------


## Вячеслав

> А где Вы узнали? 19 093 голоса-это очень мало
> 
> Может, кто-то из вайшнавов не так проголосовал. Ведь вначале ходила рассылка с рекомендацией писать"нет". Надо попросить ещё раз проголосовать и подтвердить обзательно потом, когда придёт письмо на почту.


Когда заходите по ссылке, там имеется раздел "signatures" уже 19.620 по данным на 10 декабря 2011 года в 15 : 40 московского времени !!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Ага, поняла! Спасибо!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Нью–Враджа–Дхама Венгрия.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Всего 20.356 голосов набрано..... :sed:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Шри-Шри Радха-Шьямасундара. Новая Враджа-Дхама, Венгрия ("Долина Кришны")

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

81500 подписей на 12 декабря 17:50 по Москве, правильно понимаю?

----------


## Вячеслав

> 81500 подписей на 12 декабря 17:50 по Москве, правильно понимаю?


Нет, не верно ! Signatures (34 011) 12.12.2011 18 : 02 Московского времени !!

----------


## Красная Шапочка

[Text 1004179 from CIS]

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!

Госвами Махараджа и Шрила Шиварама Махараджа очень просят всех преданных,
кто еще не голосовал в защиту Венгерской фермы ИСККОН (ее могут отобрать) -
срочно проголосовать на сайте:

http://www.peticiok.com/krisna
http://www.petitions24.com/krisna

(там нужно ввести имя, фамилию, город, страну, эл.адрес - и потом
подтвердить свою подпись, пройдя по ссылке в письме, которое Вы получите) -

и попросить об этом же всех, кого только возможно!

Только нельзя голосовать несколько раз с одного и того же компьютера...

Пожалуйста, сделайте это!

Вс Амд

* * *

Последняя просьба от Шиварама Свами. Им нужно за пару оставшихся дней
собрать, как минимум 30 тыс. подписей!!!

Пожалуйста, сделайте что-то.

Попросите всех, кого можете!

Ваш слуга Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

Dear Members

Please accept my humble obeisances, all glories to Srila Prabhupada.

On Tuesday ISKCON Hungary, its supporters and cows will hold a protest
outside
the parliament in Budapest and also present our petition to the speaker of
the
house. This is my last request for you to remind and encourage TPs,
department
heads, nama-hatta leaders and so on to themselves encourage devotees,
congregation and supporters to sign the petition at the link below. We have
passed the 20,000 mark, however 50,000 signatures are required for a
petition
to be addressed as discussion topic in parliament. A computer at sunday
programs where guests can just sign in--especially in India--could generate
many names. Thank you and please give devotees here your blessings, prayers
and
kind thoughts.

Your servant
Sivarama Swami

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Нажимаем Signatures, жмем на последнюю цифру в списке подписей, там уже 840000. Или 32000 это уникальные IP?

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Может эта разница потому что часть людей нажали "NО" на запрос "хотите ли вы чтобы ваши данные были в открытом показе?"?

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Харе Кришна!
 Дорогие преданные,
 примите мои поклоны.
 Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

 Госвами Махарадж только что прислал письмо:

 > Только что говорил с Шиварамой Махараджем. Он поблагодарил за помощь,
 > сказал, что сейчас из Москвы пришло больше подписей, чем из Будапешта, и
 > люди пишут отовсюду - из Омска, Иркутска, Красноярска еще откуда-то.
 >
 > НО!!!! кто-то из лучших побуждений в данный момент тысячами шлет спамовые
 > подписи под петицией. Это ничего, кроме вреда, не приносит! Подумайте, кто
 > из ваших людей среди преданных связан с генерацией трафика! Нужно
 > попытаться срочно остановить этого энтузиаста, потому что из-за этого
 > петитцию вообще могут снять, посчитав фальшивой1
 >
 > Пожалуйста, сообщите всем, кому вы сообщили, и подумайте, кто может такое
 > делать, чтобы попросить его остановиться!!!
 >
 > Спасибо.
 >
 > Ваш слуга Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами


 Поскольку не всем может быть понятно что означает спамовые подписи, то хочу
 уточнить.

 Cпамовыми подписи становятся тогда, когда кто-то с одного интернет адреса
 делает подписи под разными именами. Т.е. любой может сесть и выдумывать
 имена и фамилии (или даже писать реальные имена и Фамилии других преданных)
 и голосовать. Но поскольку это делается с одного интернет адреса, поэтому
 это легко вычисляется и расценивается как спам и попытку фальсифицировать
 количество голосов в петиции. Пожалуйста, не делайте этого...

 Напоминаю, что голосовать нужно здесь:

http://www.petitions24.com/​krisna

 Ваш слуга, Вивасван дас

from Facebook

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Так все таки верификация из почты нужна или нет? Спрашиваю, потому что после отправки голоса я не увидел об этом ни слова. Зато было написано, что голос уже принят. А в письме все-таки есть указание подтвердить свой голос. И после перехода по ссылке из письма снова пишут, что голос подтвержден. У нас в Нске всем разослали по местной сети, но про подтверждение по имэйлу там ни сказано ничего. Поэтому возможно большая часть голосов просто зависает в ожидании верификации.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

было бы хорошо, чтобы для подписей против суда в томске была использована другая система для петиции

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> было бы хорошо, чтобы для подписей против суда в томске была использована другая система для петиции


Акция: "Пришли в Томский суд экземпляр "Бхагавад-гиты, как она есть"". Сколько там миллионов экземпляров БГ распространено уже?

----------


## Толя

Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Иллюстрированная инструкция по шагам, как проголосовать! Я воспользовался именно ей.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Акция: "Пришли в Томский суд экземпляр "Бхагавад-гиты, как она есть"". Сколько там миллионов экземпляров БГ распространено уже?


А что, можно. Такой добрый юмор. Отправить им миллион Бхагавад Гит. Весь мир будет улыбаться. А еще можно провести массовую акцию "У меня дома есть Бхагавад-Гита!" и пусть делают свои репрессии, что они там придумали делать, не знаю. Они расчитывают, что все трусливо начнут избавляться от Бхагавад-Гиты, а все вышли с такими плакатами, еще и адреса свои  подписали.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

всё возьмут и на мукалатуру пустят,а потом из этой хорошей бумаги своё напечатают ,лабудню какуйть  что народ так любит

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> всё возьмут и на мукалатуру пустят,а потом из этой хорошей бумаги своё напечатают ,лабудню какуйть  что народ так любит


А это не важно. Главное осветить процесс

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

зажечь всё?

----------


## jiva

> А что, можно. Такой добрый юмор. Отправить им миллион Бхагавад Гит. Весь мир будет улыбаться. А еще можно провести массовую акцию "У меня дома есть Бхагавад-Гита!" и пусть делают свои репрессии, что они там придумали делать, не знаю. Они расчитывают, что все трусливо начнут избавляться от Бхагавад-Гиты, а все вышли с такими плакатами, еще и адреса свои  подписали.


Как пишут в интернетах, дома ее можно будет хранить, а вот распространение карается.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Поглядим. Иеговистов достают частными обысками. У них запретили сторожевую башню какую-то что ли. И у самых активных начались проблемы и дома и на работе. Домой вламывались с обысками, изымали документы и компьютеры, а на работе принуждали начальников увольнять их. Тоже в инете прочитал

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Письмо Шрилы Шиварама Свами:

"Дорогие преданные и доброжелатели!
Мои поклоны! Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Ниже следует краткий отчет о нашей демонстрации перед зданием парламента в
Будапеште, результатах нашей кампании и сбора подписей под петицией.
Во вторник, 13 декабря, в 14-00, при сияющем солнце и приятной температуре
10 градусов выше ноля, 1000 преданных, симпатизирующих им граждан и коров
собрались перед зданием парламента. В течение часа мы проводили киртан, а
затем выступали: преданный, ответственный за связи с общественностью,
директор эко-поселения (ферма Шиварамы Свами в Венгрии <Долина Кришны> имеет
статус эко-поселения - прим. перев.), глава сельскохозяйственного отделения
университета, известный психолог, дети из Долины Кришны и я. 12 преданных
были одеты в костюмы коров и собирали подписи под петицией.
Настроение у всех было доброжелательным и веселым, но наше послание было
ясным: правительство нанесло оскорбление Движению сознания Кришны и индусам
во всем мире, лишив (с 1 января) венгерское Движение сознания Кришны статуса
религиозной организации. С нового года ИСККОН не сможет на законных
основаниях владеть сельскохозяйственными землями (в соответствии с Законом о
земле, в Венгрии землями сельскохозяйственного назначения могут владеть
только религиозные движения, имеющие такой статус - прим. перев.)
В результате кампании, проходившей в течение недели, подписания петиции и
демонстрации Министерство прав человека предложило поправку к Закону о
земле, которая позволит нам оставить в собственности землю и после 1 января.
Голосование по этой поправке будет проходить в понедельник 19 декабря.
Когда - и если - эта поправка будет принята, наша временная цель будет
достигнута.
Я никогда еще не видел столько представителей средств массовой информации,
как на вчерашней нашей демонстрации. Были представлены все газеты, радио и
телевидение Будапешта, а также <Эссошиейтед Пресс>
После того, как было оказано сильное давление, правительство обратило
внимание на проблему с землей. Но то, что они предлагают - это политика
<латания дыр>. Проблема возникла оттого, что они лишили нас правового
статуса религиозной организации. Настоящим решением проблемы и целью нашей
кампании является возвращение нам этого статуса. Поэтому мы будем продолжать
нашу кампанию и демонстрации.
После переговоров мы раздавали прасад и еще час пели киртан. СМИ полны
статей, интервью и видеорепортажей. Хотя правительство сообщает, что их
поправка к Закону о земле решает нашу проблему, все понимают, что проблема
остается, и это - дискриминационный религиозный закон.
Мы будем продолжать нашу кампанию против этого закона. Венгрия настойчиво
добивается от Индии и индийских фирм, чтобы те вкладывали капитал в страну,
но если правительство Венгрии преследует религию Индии, то доверие индийских
инвесторов к нашей стране будет подорвано.
Я и члены венгерской ятры благодарим всех за помощь в подписании петиции.
Наша особая благодарность тем вайшнавам, которые отправились с делегациями к
венгерским посольствам в Лондоне, Дели и Вашингтоне. Если поправку к Закону
о земле примут в понедельник, это будет победа в сражении. Но война
продолжается. Я буду держать вас в курсе того, как идет наша кампания, и,
может быть, снова попрошу вас о помощи. Извиняюсь за все связанные с этим
беспокойства.
Ваш слуга
Шиварама Свами"

----------

